# Naked Sushi



## chefa1a (Dec 8, 2003)

just did my first "Naked Sushi " event

well pretty well, good turnout, DJ and overall fun night

except the girls complained the wasabi and sriracha burned their skin

heres the first batch of pix

Online Photo Filer Gallery FilmStrip


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great time was had by all! Congratulations! I guess having such sexy girls really helped...


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Where do you do something like this? I imagine a 21+ crowd?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd heard of a naked sushi event where the sushi was on the girls.....did not know how that would work out. And wondered how they could not have a layer of plastic wrap between the human flesh and the rice. Still humphing and wondering how all that works......
So essentially your girls are just "serving" as platters for the wasabi and ginger?


----------



## whitey ford (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm glad, shroomgirl, that you are casting a critical eye on this phenom.

Personally, I think it's the epitome of regarding women as sexual props/objects: woman as serving tray.

I think the practice is tacky and sexist and exploitive. (and yeah, probably illegal from a food safety point of view)

But when did tacky and sexist and exploitive ever interrupt a man's desire to see naked women? And brag about it. Men are such dogs.


----------



## baddabing (Jun 9, 2007)

******,
With all due respect, I think it's a bit sexist to assume this type of display is just for men 'dogs'.
I agree, it's tacky for most, including myself, but if it sells sushi, then the customer is always right
baddaboom


----------



## whitey ford (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry to cast all men as dogs---I suppose there might be a couple of lesbians who would be interested in using naked women as serving platters.

But there are limits on the customer being always right! For example, I am sure that many of my customers would have been pleased if I served them cocktails topless. Unfortunately for them, my focus is providing a pleasurable dining experience with my clothes on!

If a customer requested that I be naked, I'm afraid that my response would not be that the customer is always right, but that this particular customer needs to exit the venue at once!

So I stand corrected: Men (and maybe a coupla lesbians) are such dogs!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Without casting dispersions and making more of a mess of this thread than need be, perhaps the bigger picture is not the sexual nature of the 'dish.' Rather, I see this as just one more leap of "extreme" cooking. From Trotter's use of impossible-to-find ingredients, to edible menus, to $1000 gold-gilded hot fudge sundaes, to... yes, naked sushii, perhaps this is just one more example of culinary trends run amock. Is it outrageous? Sure. Is it sexual? Not doubt. But I think, if you can get past the 'dogs,' you will see that this is as much social commetary as it is food trend.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

well, my question was just technical not judgemental........I've heard of sushi being served on human flesh, how does that fly?


----------



## whitey ford (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you Jim. Yes, it is but an example of the trend of extreme cooking.

And I guess it's just one more side of the job wherein you are acting like a serving platter, you are naked in public AND the wasabi is BURNING YOUR SKIN.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

so having an inny belly button makes for a convenient soy sauce "dish"?
Are there chopsticks around or are fingers picking up maki rolls?
sneezing, giggling, blushing, coughing all problematic....


----------



## baddabing (Jun 9, 2007)

My appologies, this is certainly nothing to be serious about. I found it humorus and outrageous.
Now, is this thing for real? Let's say this was at a gentlemans or womans club, I understand that a drink is marked up 5-10 times. Now sushi, What would be the price for a piece? Is this station manned or self service?
I'm assuming with the possability, of not only basic sanitation and health concerns, but with the gross possibility of bidily fluid transfer, this would be nearing the legal and criminal lines.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Well you apparantly are going to take some risk when eating anything that comes in contact with human flesh. Me, personally, I dont fret over these things. As long as the models have good personal hygiene I would have no problems with one of these events.

How can it be exploitation if this is obviously a choice willingly made. Nobody (to my knowledge) forced the models to cover themselves in sushi. I would also think a certain degree of "artistic expression" could apply.


----------



## 9ballprodigy (Jul 1, 2007)

well, the models or "platters" are supposed to be wiped down with alcohol for sanitary reasons. 

as for the whole sexist issue, i look at it from the same view i see pornography and strip clubs: there's a demand that is supplied, and the women aren't exactly work for slave wages. 

as for the whole naked sushi thing, i think it's kinda dumb. i mean, as art, i can see it working. kinda like those fashion shows where the model wears outfits made out of chocolate. but sushi is supposed to be shaped and served with least manipulation. the fact that the rice and fish are sitting on a human body that is generating heat makes for either, lukewarm sushi or in case the fish isn't the freshest, a bacterial breeding ground. sushi is supposed to be simple and clean in taste. when you consider that the person it's being served on is probably sweating... ewww.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I have no opinion about it being sexist or sexy.( my opinion on things like this are on both sides of the extreem, so I keep those opinions to myself!)

But I do have a question, these event's ARE prevalent down here in Miami, but there is NO contact with the food onto the "PLATTER". they lay the seaweed or leaves on the girls and then place/attach the sushi on the leaves so there is no skin to food contact. So, to prevent this, why didn't you lay the leaves down to place the sushi onto?

I also saw from the pictures that there was an alternative to the "NAKED sushi , as there was sushi placed all around on the table covered with a white cloth. So, those people that didnt' want to share this woman's DNA, could still participate in the event.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

That was pretty much my thinking from the beginning. I can see all sides of the argument and everybody pretty much have valid points on both sides. But to me, it comes down to what 9ball said so eloquently!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

but I just don't get the point of it. 

What, exactly, does a naked girl have to do with sushi? Either of them stands alone as a perfect art form. Combining the two is just overkill, that distracts from both. 

As e.e.cumings noted:

Mister you needn't be so spry
Concerning questions arty
Each has his tastes, but as for I
I likes a certain party
Gimme the he-man's solid bliss
For youse ideas I'll match yas
A pretty girl, who naked is
Is worth a thousand stautues


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was also wondering if you use your hands or chopsticks to pick up the sushi. If you are the model, your two options are a bunch of guys feeling all over you, or wooden chopsticks poking you in the abdomen.


----------



## 9ballprodigy (Jul 1, 2007)

jeez. that's if you're lucky. heaven forbid you come across that guy who doesn't know how to use chopsticks and opts for a fork.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

lololol.....and the wasabi is where?


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone know how naked sushi started and why?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

$$$$$$.....being able to charge large quantities of money for something novel would be my best guess.


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

So what, some one just woke up one day and decided they needed some kind of people draw to their establishment and said lets put sushi on naked Jill over their and that was that? Didn't people think that this would be totally against health standards or just plain stupid?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wellllll......you know those wild and crazy caterers down south just needed something new to do.....seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## usingtheforce (Sep 18, 2007)

This practice started many years ago in Japan, where it is not considered a sexual act. In addition, the higher temperature of the sushi(from the body heat), for some fish(hamachi, otoro) is desirable. From my understanding, most of the time the Nyotaimori(the name for the models) are plastic wrapped or have seaweed underneath the food. A substantial amount of practice and preparation are invested in the models. I think that it is great that someone would be open-minded enough to host an event like this. Also, from the pictures, it appeared that everyone had a good time- that is what it's all about, isn't it?


----------

